# Chicken Pot Pie (Smith Style)



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Wooley's Pot Pie put the hankering on me make some up for the next cold snap.
the question arose - how do I make 6 of the 9" pies? well, this is how I do it.
I will smooth out the recipe later and post it at the end..

first of all, I was pretty disappointed in the bag of frozen mixed veggies.
I picked out 50% of the carrots - (I am not fond of them), so there is less veggies in the mix.
I also cut the green beans in half - it blends them in better with the rest.












I use a six quart stock pot to get it all together. 3/4 full is my gauge for 6, 9" pies.




































*and after freezing overnight at -10*f, they are tightly wrapped in food wrap.
I ate one, gave one to a neighbor, and have four for later on.










Bon Appetite !!!*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for this...the crust looks incredible!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good John. I didn't use a bottom crust on mine because I was afraid a biscuit dough on the bottom would puff up and push the filling out some. I was also too lazy to make a pie dough.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn, you guys are making me hungry again. I have only done this a couple of times but I also use full pie crusts. And I include more veggies, including small broccoli florets. But I don't have a great go-to recipe for the "gravy" or whatever you call the filling. Looks like another project for one of these pandemic days.


----------



## cmwhitmoyer (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is central PA, we call that a meat pie. PA Dutch pot pie is cooked in a kettle with wide noodles and doesn't have a crust.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

raylo32 said:


> Damn, you guys are making me hungry again. I have only done this a couple of times but I also use full pie crusts. And I include more veggies, including small broccoli florets. But I don't have a great go-to recipe for the "gravy" or whatever you call the filling. Looks like another project for one of these pandemic days.


As far as I know the "filling" is cream of mushroom soup ( I use this) or a cream sauce, not a bechamel.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Wooley - I normally use Cream of Mushroom soup that is heavily modified.
but this time, I made a "roux" with the homemade chicken stock and flour.
I wanted this to taste like chicken - not mushrooms.
but you can use whatever "filling" that suits your fancy. (there are no rules).


----------



## cmwhitmoyer (Sep 20, 2018)

PA Food Icons: Pennsylvania Dutch Chicken Pot Pie


PA Dutch pot pie is more of a stew, and less of a pie, but it's delicious, all the same! Learn the origins of this dish, and how to make it at home!




www.paeats.com





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Wooley - I normally use Cream of Mushroom soup that is heavily modified.
> but this time, I made a "roux" with the homemade chicken stock and flour.
> I wanted this to taste like chicken - not mushrooms.
> but you can use whatever "filling" that suits your fancy. (there are no rules).


Yeah something other than cream of mushroom soup would be much better and rules are meant to be ignored.


----------

